

What's eating Java? - Finbarr
http://www.google.com/trends?q=scala%2C+java&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=1

======
Finbarr
Looked at the trends for various different languages. Obviously, the trends
are for all searches on Google - not only those related to the programming
language. I couldn't find another language that was rising where Java is
falling.

------
ryanbales
It's still a LOT of work to get a J2EE app up and running... Java isn't going
anywhere, but as far as the web goes, I see a move to lighter solutions like
Grails.

~~~
dextorious
It takes a ton of work to get Grails up and running too.

------
BadassFractal
Perhaps it stopped being hip, "sold out" and now is considered the standard
for boring CRUD enterprise applications.

~~~
dextorious
That happened around 2002-3.

The main problem is: Sun died and Oracle does nowhere near a good job at
marketing Java or making it better.

------
dextorious
Oracle?

